
Cheeky Python: A Redis CLI - rayvega
http://blog.fogcreek.com/cheeky-python-a-redis-cli/
======
pbreit
I always wonder if FogCreek's insistence on remaining a mostly Windows shop is
a helper or a hindrance. On one hand it seems to be missing out on the crazy
explosion of tooling innovation happening on *nix. On the other, it is one of
the few companies bringing stuff like Mercurial to Windows, which, love it or
loathe it, still has a stranglehold even in developer communities.

